# 2009 NBA Finals Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (2) @ Orlando Magic (1) [6/11]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we'll win Game 4.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Orlando will be desparate. Will we match the intensity? It maybe wishing ful as Lakers are in the hostile environment, we have to play the game in the half court. Lakers have played well on high screen pick and roll.

For crying out loud, at least contest the 3-pt attempts by Magic. Our defense must improve.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We will win.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Can they make EVERYTHING again?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Can the Orlando Magic make it two in a row!? 

I don't think so...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We haven't lost two in a row all postseason. Every time we have lost, we have responded with a win. I really hope that continues tonight. I would hate to see this record road losing streak in the Finals get even longer.

Even though we didn't play well in every aspect of the game in Game 3, we still could have won that game if Orlando didn't shoot the lights out. Hopefully we'll hold Orlando to under 50% shooting tonight and we will *make our FTs!!!*

I don't want to see Rashard Lewis get any more wide open threes because we stupidly triple team Dwight Howard. We don't even need to double team him! Stick with the shooters and take our chances that Dwight won't get 40!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We haven't lost two in a row all postseason. Every time we have lost, we have responded with a win. I really hope that continues tonight. I would hate to see this record road losing streak in the Finals get even longer.
> 
> Even though we didn't play well in every aspect of the game in Game 3, we still could have won that game if Orlando didn't shoot the lights out. Hopefully we'll hold Orlando to under 50% shooting tonight and we will *make our FTs!!!*
> 
> I don't want to see Rashard Lewis get any more wide open threes because we stupidly triple team Dwight Howard. We don't even need to double team him! Stick with the shooters and take our chances that Dwight won't get 40!!!


Agreed. They're going to make shots at home.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and guys we will win game 4 because I have just spoken to my good luck charm and fellow lakers fan soleil moon frye and I told them game 3 was just a blip so hopefully we will respond and get 1 win closer to our dream


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Somebody needs to kidnap the little girl that sings the National Anthem...IIRC ORL is now 7-0 when she sings.

So who here lives in FL? :devil:


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Somebody needs to kidnap the little girl that sings the National Anthem...IIRC ORL is now 7-0 when she sings.
> 
> So who here lives in FL? :devil:


LOL


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

We have to remember that the Magic are at home, teams always shoot better on their home court. We need to stop double and triple teaming D12! We need to stay home with the shooters...how many wide open shots did Magic get in game 3!?

I think Farmar needs to get more mins.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

knicksfan89 said:


> and guys we will win game 4 because I have just spoken to my good luck charm and fellow lakers fan soleil moon frye and I told them game 3 was just a blip so hopefully we will respond and get 1 win closer to our dream


This sounds like Vic "The Brick" from am570


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> We will win.


Yup. I'm also confident. This game is very important. If the Magic win, they will have all momentum for the next game. I hope Jax is able to adjust the defense so they won't get record-braking percentages again. Distributing the ball for 3 quarters and Kobe creating havok in the 4th. I can see it! :champagne:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We have a 7 Game Road losing streak in the Finals dating back to the Pistons Series.

That needs to end tonight


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Let's go Lakers! Let's ignore the fact that whenever that girl sings, we lose, and that we have a 7 game Road losing streak in the Finals dating back to the Pistons Series.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

horrible defense already...


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

lakers are shooting horrible, and we're down by 4. why?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Everything has been awful so far. 

Kobe and 1 as I speak


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

odom....

they're making everything.
they put mbenga in


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol, Odom and Bynum all with two fouls. 

****. WAKE THE F UP


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

For the past two games, we have seen pitiful stretches and the Magic never build a big lead. Just calmly get your **** together and we'll be fine.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

The refs are killing us! Is everything a foul!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Too many Jump shots


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This could be the worst lineup I have ever seen. Farmar, Kobe, Ariza, Walton and DJ. Wow


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Hudo is a baller!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

We are making Alston look like an all star point guard


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That block by Mbenga was at least encouraging.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

We cant hit anything tonight


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

**** Farmar, **** Sasha, **** Walton

get rid of their *****


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

this is hard to watch. neither team shooting well at all.

and can anyone give me one good reason why sasha's getting minutes over Shannon Brown? just one. jesus, shannon's probably even more of a realiable shooter at this point.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The officiating is pretty bad right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need a kick in the *** right now


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Our play is terrible but the officiating is rubbish


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we're losing because we can't hit anything, I mean anything. 

but seriously, this officiating is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lose


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally a stop


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know if I can watch this. we can't hit a shot, and apperently, we're not allowed to play defense. jesus, I hope steve javie (sp?) is reffing game 5


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Powell can't block out a soul. This foul trouble is burying us.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Powell can't block out a soul. This foul trouble is burying us.


Actually, no one is boxing out.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's Benette Salvatore, the worst ref in today's game. That aside, we have been pretty bad on rotations, and Odom picked up dumb fouls. It feels like we are down by 20 pts. Howard has dominated the boards.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

terrible officiating

pathetic effort by the Phoenix Su--- I mean the Los Angeles Lakers.

I'm probably done with this crap for the night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

this is horse ****. Not only are we missing every ****ing shot, were getting the screw job from the refs to pile on top of this **** fest..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's no point in even watching the rest of this POS.

Everyone on our squad looks like a bum and any chance we had got taken away early by the hilariously retarded officiating. Some of those early foul calls on our bigs were insane.

Can the Magic can just do whatever they want on their fastbreaks? On Tuesday, Pietrus double dribbles and dunks. Tonight, Redick takes 4 steps because he stumbles, then dumps it off for a layup. Pietrus misses a layup...foul. What? Uh no, he just missed it because he's Mickael Pietrus and he sucks.

This is a joke. The fact that we can't hit one ****ing open shot doesn't help.

And how the hell does Dwight Howard have less fouls than our guys? He just uses his arms as battering rams and nails our guys every time down the floor. He commits the most uncalled fouls I've ever seen.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Howard could throw an intentional elbow right now and it would be a foul on us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Easily may have been the most frustrating half of the entire season. Wow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Howard could throw an intentional elbow right now and it would be a foul on us.


We should take a page out of Mo Williams' book and just throw the ball at the big ape.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh, and Trevor Ariza is quietly killing us. He couldn't play any worse if he tried.

Has anyone else realized that the reason we're getting killed is because we're pressuring Alston and Turkoglu when they're 35ft away from the basket? They just blow right by us and put the whole defense in scramble mode.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher with the long jumper foot on the line. Now I know we're back to normal.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

So far so good


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey, guess who decided to show up - Trevor Ariza!

And would you take a look at that, they don't call ticky-tac bullcrap fouls and we get it to within five points.

Let's keep playing defense and hitting shots!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

All is well, barring an officiating takeover.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> All is well, barring an officiating takeover.


Exactly what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Trevor listened to you Damian.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally getting some calls


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There's your first ****ty call of the half. That's ****ing awful. Bynum doing well on Howard, have to foul him out of the damn game.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

How was that a foul on Drew?????


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well hi there Lamar.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher still can't run a fastbreak.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Fisher still can't run a fastbreak.


Need to be fast to run a fast break.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ii9ce said:


> Need to be fast to run a fast break.


Or move the ball to the center of the court like you're supposed to.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Throat stomp time.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Nooooooo Odom!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar should get serious credit for hustling back down the court when Pietrus blew the layup. Of course it was negated by an idiotic shot from Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That may have been the worst call of the night.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe about to cost us the game AGAIN. can you please, just once, try not being a hero. and move the fckn ball? dammit, when is he gonna learn?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> kobe about to cost us the game AGAIN. can you please, just once, try not being a hero. and move the fckn ball? dammit, when is he gonna learn?


I'm with you right now. If you're not hitting, run the pick n' roll and get your teammates opportunities. Kobe is just running straight iso's right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm with you right now. If you're not hitting, run the pick n' roll and get your teammates opportunities. Kobe is just running straight iso's right now.


Mother****ing Ariza. Damn he can hit some big shots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mother****ing Ariza. Damn he can hit some big shots.


**** you Hedo.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

thank you kobe...I don't blame you for the last loss, but I definetely blame you for this one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I take back anything I have ever said bad about Fisher. I really mean it. Let's get a stop here.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I seriously can barely breath right now.

they tried to run that same play to Shard. OMG...com'on. one more stop


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

too fckn close...D-Fish ladies and gentlemen. 

ok kobe, you get another chance. i'll eat crow for the rest of my life if you pull this one out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hope we can run the offense in overtime. I'm speechless right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, STOP IT.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on guys!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

tough break with the no call on gasol, but the fish foul saved a dunk...

kobe, AGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe, i hate you


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

not counting my chickens, but can we all agree to never say a bad thing about derek fisher again? like ever?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I pledge by allegiance to Derek Fisher for life. Should never have doubted him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


...ok. fts now.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I like pau. 

eff you pietrus


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we won in spite of you kobe....


I heart D-Fish


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Get ready for refs gave the calls to Lakers claim :laugh:
> 
> Magic missed FTs and Lakers took advantage of it. All Hail Fish...All Hail Fish.
> 
> ...


**** them all..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Get ready for refs gave the calls to Lakers claim :laugh:

Magic missed FTs and Lakers took advantage of it. All Hail Fish...All Hail Fish.

1 more to go...

1 more to go


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher is my god...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

player of the game: Jameer Nelson. 

without his 4th quarter play, that game was lost. haha! I knew he'd leave his mark on this series.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Ooh boy
> 
> that Pietrus flagrant was DIIIIIIIIRTY
> 
> what a poor sport. theres no need for that.


The fearsome beast known as Pau Gasol dealt with it.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ooh boy

that Pietrus flagrant was DIIIIIIIIRTY

what a poor sport. theres no need for that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Ooh boy
> 
> that Pietrus flagrant was DIIIIIIIIRTY
> 
> what a poor sport. theres no need for that.


The fearsome beast known as Pau Gasol dealt with it. You don't **** with Pau.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

i'm not gonna pretend like we didn't benefit from that no call on Kobe's elbow, but I will gladly trade that for putting our entire front line in foul trouble in the first half. eff that. we took that win from them. no excuse.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> THE_REAL_SHAQ: The winner of game four has won the series the last 9 out of eleven times, tim duncan just called me and told me that


LOL


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Three down and one more to go! And i'm tired of Turkeyglue's mug everytime he sticks out his toungue..it really annoys me.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

props to ariza for bringing us back in the 3rd quarter


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

1 more


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Haha..Twitter Pic...Nice Cris :bsmile:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> This sounds like Vic "The Brick" from am570


guys I was only telling the truth and she defietenly is following last night, however things could have been very different if dwight hadn't missed his free throws
still one more to go for the title and we will be celebrating
also so much for incandela singing the national anthem last night was the first loss they ever suffered when she sings the anthem but conversely we are 7-0 in the playoffs following a loss


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy ****. These guys are starting to get tough...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

On ESPN's Daily Dime...









Caption: Dwight Howard set a Finals record by blocking nine shots, but he couldn't get his hands on this attempt by the Lakers' Trevor Ariza, who finished with 16 points and nine rebounds. 

Ummm no...Howard *did* block that shot.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

That Fisher shot was one of my best Laker moments. He shot it and my boy said YES and started to run around like a split second before it went in. It was slow mo for me. God damn i was breathless


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Teezy said:


> That Fisher shot was one of my best Laker moments. He shot it and my boy said YES and started to run around like a split second before it went in. It was slow mo for me. God damn i was breathless


what about 2004 wcsf game 5


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a game...what a game...what a game...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

knicksfan89 said:


> what about 2004 wcsf game 5


That was great too, however as Fish said yesterday. 



> You know, even greater than 0.4 because I feel like we're as close as possible to what our end goal is.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what a game Fisher came up huge, Kobe and his synergy was amazing on that last one they just know each other, I'm just so glad SVG is such an idiot. 

1 more and I'm gonna see the emtoion from Fish PJ and Kobe it'll bring back old times and officially make us the team of the decade.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great game and win! One more to go!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Glad to pull out a win by poor gameplanning from VG. Hopefully we can keep Ariza+Odom in tact.


----------

